# Recurring Outlook task on 2nd business day of month



## WLHagen

For all - First of all, thanks for reading my question, and BIG thanks for any assistance with my dilemma.

I work in the financial section of my company and want to use the Task section of Outlook 2010 for recurring tasks.  Some of these tasks need to be done on a certain "business day" of the month - weekend days don't count.  for example - in May 2013, the first business day was Wednesday, May 1, so the 2nd business day is Thursday, May 2.  In June 2013, the first business day was Monday, June 3, so I want my task to appear on June 4.  In July, the first business day will be Monday, July 1, so the 2nd business day is Tuesday, July 2.

Is there an easy way to do this? or if not, is there a way you can set up a task with "Custom" recurrence dates?

Again - thanks for reading my question, and thanks for any and all assistance!


----------



## chaimc

The default recurrence has the facility to do this.

If you create a new task - there is the recurrence button on the task tab. Click it.

If you want set up a recurring task for the second business day of each month then simply select Monthly on the left hand side. Then in the next column - middle option - change the settings in the dropdown menu to "second" and "weekday" of every 1 month to create a recurring task on the second business day of each month.

Hope that helps!


----------



## WLHagen

Thanks so much!  That was exactly what I was looking for!  I guess I didn't scroll UP far enough to see that there were other monthly options besides just the weekdays!


----------



## chaimc

I do like that functionality and also how it regenerates the task for the next occurence once the task has been marked complete.


----------



## jiffwah

That works well but we only have options for "first, second, third, fourth, last."  What about if I have a task due every 7th or 10th business day (weekday) of the month?  I have many tasks due mid-month, not just at the beginning.  I realize not all weekdays are business days due to holidays, but I figure I could manually adjust the items which are impacted by holidays.

Is this a possibility also?


----------



## vjetti

I have the same problem! Trying to set one for the 15th BD of each month. How do I do this? Thanks!



jiffwah said:


> That works well but we only have options for "first, second, third, fourth, last."  What about if I have a task due every 7th or 10th business day (weekday) of the month?  I have many tasks due mid-month, not just at the beginning.  I realize not all weekdays are business days due to holidays, but I figure I could manually adjust the items which are impacted by holidays.
> 
> Is this a possibility also?


----------

